# Revolution after Ivermectin



## pwdlover (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I have a 10 month old hedgehog who had been showing signs of possibly having mites (excessive scratching, dandruff). I brought her to the vet and he treated her with a single dose of Ivermectin. She was fine after the injection, and scratching less, but I started doing serious research on hedgehogs and Ivermectin and how so many of them have bad reactions after the second or third doses. I am really upset that the vet gave her Ivermectin and I feel terrible that I didn't do enough research beforehand and just followed his advice  I cancelled the appt for the second dose which would have been just a few days ago. 

Within the past few days, she is scratching more and losing some quills. She still has dandruff and her ears are starting to look tattered. My question now is if anyone knows if it is possible to give Revolution to her after that first Ivermectin injection 2 and a half weeks ago? Also, is this something I could purchase and administer on my own? I really don't want to take the chance of giving her another Ivermectin injection.

Thank you for any input.


----------



## mphillips2426 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm having Mite issues as well and i'd love to hear how everything turns out for you !


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

2 and a half weeks is long enough, yes. Both Revolution and Ivermectin (when given topically, which is much much much safer than an injection, but still not the popular choice) are sometimes given several times, depending on the severity of the infestation. Usually it's three doses, 2 weeks apart, but it varies and can be more often than that. 2 and a half weeks is plenty, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You have the choice to say "no" to the vet. You'll need to go back to the vet to get the Revolution. Just know that as an owner, you have the right to want alternative treatment than what the vet prescribed. The vet cannot give your hedgie another ivermectin injection if you say "no". 

It's usually 3 doses given consecutively every 3 weeks. That's just mostly a ballpark range/figure. The amount is usually 1 drop, or around 0.01ml per 400g


----------



## pwdlover (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. It sounds like the best way to obtain/administer the Revolution is through the vet?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

moxieberry said:


> yes. Both Revolution and Ivermectin (when given topically, which is much much much safer than an injection, but still not the popular choice) are sometimes given several times, depending on the severity of the infestation. Usually it's three doses, 2 weeks apart, but it varies and can be more often than that. 2 and a half weeks is plenty, nothing to worry about.


Okay, I get that you said Ivermectin is "still not the popular choice". And I have been away from this forum for a long time now. Which is why I am asking for clarificacation. Is it now "okay" to use ivermectin in the absence of Revolution? When I was active on here (years ago) people shunned and bashed anyone that even mentioned the use of ivermectin on hedgehogs.....


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

No, not even remotely. It's not suggested or approved here in any form. 

Ivermectin in injection form is _extremely_ dangerous. But, it can also be used in topical form, which does not carry the same risk. (By which I mean, if you use the correct dose, which is 1-2 drops for an adult hedgehog.) However, since Revolution exists as an alternative, that's what's recommended. When I got my first hedgehog I learned the rule that "Ivermectin = bad", period. No exceptions. I had seen Ivermectin described as "an injection" and didn't even know it could be used topically, that's how intense the anti-Ivermectin opinion is. My mentor, who has almost 10 years of hedgehog experience and also went to college for a degree in animal technology, corrected me some months ago.

For this I figured it was worth mentioning the usual usage of Ivermectin in _topical _form because it's similar in terms of dosing frequency to Revolution, and the OP was asking about a switch from one to the other. I have no idea how Ivermectin would be dosed by injection - as far as I'm concerned there is no "correct" way to use it by injection for a hedgehog, it's too dangerous to even consider.

Based on the frequency of use for both drugs in topical form, I think applying that time period to this situation makes sense, particularly since the second dose being considered is Revolution, which is virtually impossible to overdose.


----------



## felix-the-hedgie (Apr 28, 2012)

When felix had mites he was treated with the oral dose of ivermection it was a very low dosage of it and was watered down some... I talked to my vet and told her how worried I was about it and she told me she would never treat an animal if she thought something would harm them... So felix took all 3 dosages 2wks apart and did just fine! The first day of the meds he had a huge burst of energy and that was the only side effect.. But most people do use the revolution and thats just fine.. I will probably use that the next time this happens again... But never let anyone inject meds in them of any kind... I was also scared cause of how it was bashed and what not.. But go with your gut feeling is what I've been told..


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Guess I should have clarified a bit better. I know ivermectin can not be injected. I was asking is it now approved for topical use? Several years ago, ivermectin was not approved in ANY form of use. I have ivermectin liquid on hand all the time and it is much easier and cheaper to get, than the Revolution. We use it "orally" to treat our dogs for heart worms on a monthly basis. It's the same ingredient in the Rx meds the Vets prescribe; and charge a fortune for. I have not had a mite out break in over 2 years. So it's not like I would be using it on a regular basis. But "IF" it has now been found to be, not as dangerous as was thought several years ago, if applied topically, I might consider trying it....


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ivermectin has been used on many hedgehogs without incident BUT there have also been many hedgehogs that have had severe reactions and numerous deaths. Injected carries the most risk. Oral is a bit safer but has still caused problems and there have been some reports of severe reactions posted here. Topical is the safest but still not as safe as Revolution. Ivermectin needs to be dosed extremely accurately so a drop, needs to be a measured drop. I've not read or heard of any negative reactions to Ivermection being used topically, but it's not usually used topically so there aren't many to go by. 

So far, there has never been a hedgehog death or severe reaction from Revolution, at least not that I've heard of. 

Ivermectin vs Revolution is another touchy topic but my feelings has always been, we know there are very real risks in using Ivermectin vs none so far with Revolution. We have to weigh the pros and cons and risks with everything we do and use but to choose something that carries the risk of death when there is a safe alternative is not something I'm willing to do. 

As long as someone is aware of the risks with Ivermectin, it is up to the individual owner to use whatever they feel comfortable with.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you, Nancy. I will take all that into consideration. Right now I still have plenty of Revolution left over. I have it vacuumed packed, for the next time I need it. . 

I guess the main thing is, the topical or oral "possibility" now give hedgehog owners an INFORMED option, if they have trouble getting or can't afford the Revolution. Where I live, the Vets are not happy to hand it out without bringing the hedgehog in for an exam. Which adds to the cost of the Revolution...when I already know how to diagnose the mites. Luckily, I finally found somewhere I can purchase it. But I have had some clients call me, with the same issues. It ticks me off that some vets are THAT money hungry!! And the ivermectin liquid can be purchase from any farm/horse supply store without am Rx (very cheap). I prefer the Revolution myself. But it's nice to know I can offer the Ivermectin to someone, that is having difficulty getting Revolution. Of course, I would be sure to give them the WARNINGS and RISKS of using it. Thanks again!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

My mentor has used Ivermectin topically for as long as she's been breeding (pushing 10 years) without any negative reactions or side effects. We decided to use this option as well for similar reasons to what PixiesExoticHedgies just described. For instance, we recently had a mite outbreak (probably brought in on one of our new babies, but it didn't appear until after the quarantine ended) and we chose to treat everyone as a preventative. The ones who obviously had mites got treated twice, two weeks apart. Getting all that by prescription would have been a lot of unnecessary cost, when Ivermectin can be purchased at a feed store - a large quantity considering the dosing size, enough to last us quite a while, without paying for the individual dose. If I thought there was any risk involved, I wouldn't do it simply because it's cheaper and more convenient - but after having the correct dose and method demonstrated by my mentor, and going by her experience, I believe there's virtually no risk when using Ivermectin topically, if the dose is correct. I do think Ivermectin is more tricky when it comes to dosing - too much could possibly be a problem whereas the general consensus is that Revolution is "impossible to overdose". So Ivermectin is my personal choice with as many hedgehogs as we have, but it isn't what I recommend to others unless for some reason Revolution is not an option for them.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Ivermectin has the same "reputation" in the DOG world. It's easy to overdose, and there are the same risks involved. It took me many years of long consideration and research, before I made the switch. But we have 6 dogs, and I could no longer afford the monthly Rx from the Vet... when I could go buy a bottle of ivermectin from the Farm supply for $35 and it will last me 2 years for all 6 dogs. In fact, every bottle I have bought over the past 15 years, ends expiring before we use it up, because it requires such a small oral dose. I feel a much better about the ivermectin now. Knowing that it is a matter of "correct dosing", just like it is with my dogs. If I can trust myself to correctly dose my dogs, I certainly feel confident enough to correctly dose my hedgehogs. Thanks to everyone who replied. You have been a big help!


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just to clarify, you give your Hedgie 0.01 cc of Revolution per every 400g of the Hedgie's weight, once a week for three weeks? Is it the puppy/kitten formula? What if the Hedgie doesn't weigh 400g? I took in another rescue (this one is a lot sweeter) and he has mites BAD. I'm taking him to the vet on Tuesday, but I don't want to make him wait that long for relief. Also, he's really skinny. He's on Eukanuba hairball control (cringe) right now. I'm going to gradually switch him to Spike's delight and maybe add in some Innova or Blue Buffalo.


----------

